# Dictionnaire iOs 6



## Hanky Moody (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à activer le dico sous iOs 6. J'ai essayé de le dl une première fois où le choix m'était donné. Le dl prenant énormément de temps, j'ai quitté l'application (Notes je crois) et depuis, je n'ai plus l'option définition. Il y a t'il une solution pour l'activer ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Hanky Moody (18 Octobre 2012)

Non il me semble que c'est valable partout. Quoiqu'il arrive, je ne l'ai plus non plus ds Ibook.


----------



## Guillaumeg33 (24 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème, maintenant quand je sélectionne un mot il ne propose même plus de chercher la définition sauf dans iBook où l'option apparais mais il dit qu'il ne trouve aucune définition...


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Octobre 2012)

Il faut sélectionner un mot courant par exemple : chaise.
Ensuite iOS 6 reconnait la langue et télécharge le dictionnaire approprié.

On va mettre ça en pratique:
Sélectionnez "chaise" sur mon message et sur l'info bulle sélectionnez Define et le dictionnaire se télécharge.


----------



## Guillaumeg33 (31 Octobre 2012)

Quand je sélectionne on me propose que de copier le mot... Mais on ma proposer une fois de le télécharger mais depuis plus rien !

MàJ:
Si je change la langue de mon terminal pour l'anglais ça marche et si je revien en français ça marche aussi mais les définitions sont en anglais (sauf pour les mots iPhone, iPad...) et si je supprime le clavier anglais je retourne à la case départ. :/


----------

